# Just got back from vacation



## chelvis (Jul 22, 2013)

So I was gone for a few weeks, reptiles stayed at my mom's house who fed them and even let them free roam (I got the best mom in world hands down). It was a blast. I wonder if anyone can guess where I was based on the pictures? 



I will give you a hint, its not in the US and these are all local animals to the area.


----------



## Roadkill (Jul 22, 2013)

Madagascar


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

on my cell, so its hard to see the tumbnails.... but i think i see a grandis so my guess is also madagascar.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 22, 2013)

yep Madagascar for two weeks! What a blast of a trip.


----------



## Tyler137 (Jul 22, 2013)

chelvis said:


> yep Madagascar for two weeks! What a blast of a trip.


Welcome back, you plan on making more videos on your YouTube channel? Really nice tegus and caiman you have.


----------



## chelvis (Jul 22, 2013)

I am looking to add a channel just for the reptiles using the blue moon tegu. Its in the works.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 22, 2013)

Man, im totes jealous! Definitely need more pics and some stories!


----------



## chelvis (Jul 23, 2013)

I was there to help with a research project on Madagascar's largest predator the fossa. It was a two day trip and man was it great. We did manage to trap two fossa but also saw a lot of lemurs and other native wildlife. 

Here is a picture of one of the fossas being processed. Everything from measurements to weights, blood collection and skin tag were done. 


this little girl was only 5.7 kg

On the down time I was out catching chameleons and geckos. It was weird to be in a place with no venomous snakes so it was pretty much safe to go anywhere, except the lake there were crocs so we avoided it.


----------



## Logie_Bear (Jul 23, 2013)

ive never even heard of a fossa! its very cool looking! Is it some sort of civit?


----------



## chelvis (Jul 24, 2013)

They are related to civets and mongoose.


----------

